# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Είναι Bengalese αυτά παιδιά?

## dionysis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια εμπειρότερων για την αγορά Bengalese. Θα τα χρειαστώ για παρένθετους γονείς μάλλον σύντομα και σε ενα πετ τα ειδα αλλα δεν ξεραν αν είναι κοινωνικοί σπίνοι και πρέπει να τα πάρω αυριο γιατί δεν θα ξαναέρθω σε αυτήν την πόλη. Η τιμή τους είναι στα 10 εκαστος και εχει 3 . Επειδη δεν ξερω πως να τα ξεχωρίσω θα τα παρω και τα 3 αν είναι αυτό που ψάχνω. Στην φώτο τα δύο κατω με χρώμα καφετί . Ευχαριστώ!


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...314541607.jpg/

----------


## Marilenaki

Ναι αυτά είναι που ψάχνεις. Το φύλο δεν μπορείς να το ξεχωρίσεις εξωτερικά μόνο άμαο  αρσενικός τραγουδάει.

----------


## ria

διονυση οπως σου ειπε και η μαριλλενα ειναι κοινωνικοι..μεταλλαξης fawn ..αν επιτρεπεται επειδη ειπες οτι τα χρειαζεσαι για παραμενες για ποιο ειδος το θες?
αν θες να ξεχωρισεις το φυλο εδω ειναι ενα βιντεο με το πως κελαηδανε τα αρσενικα

----------


## dionysis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Τελικά αγόρασα 5 πουλια. Τα πήρα για gouldian αντε να δουμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## ria

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Τελικά αγόρασα 5 πουλια. Τα πήρα για gouldian αντε να δουμε


διονυση καλα εκανες στην περιπτωση που δεν μπορεσουν τα γκουλντιαν να μεγαλωσουν τα ιδια τα μωρα τους..μια συμβουλη μου ειναι μην βιαστεις να βαλεις αυγα γκουλντιαν στους κοινωνικους..μπορει να πετυχεις καποιο καλο ζευγαρι γκουλντιαν και θα ειναι υπεροχο να μεγαλωσουν τα ιδια τα μωρα τους και να τους μεταδοσουν αυτα τα ενστικτα τα οποια σχεδον χανονται αν τα μεγαλωσουν παραμανες...στην περιπτωση ομως που αναγκαστεις να τα βαλεις στους κοινωνικους εχω καποιο αρθρο που πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα..
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

----------

